# 1/18 89 batmobile mods



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A project completed awhile ago, my 1/18 Hot Wheels 1989 Batmobile. This is the most accurate Model of the car. The body is dead on to the original. I wasn't totally happy however so I performed a list of mods...I added lighting, repainted the car to mimic the flip/flop paint on the original, detailed the side pipes with painting and bare metal foil, per the car as it was seen in the original film. I also sanded the tires down a little to simulate wear and repainted the hub caps, again per the film. The machine guns were weathered and detail painted. the rear after burner was also weathered The inside rear fender vents were dry brushed with silver. The cockpit controls were accurately painted to mimic the look of the film.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Very nice ...... I'm building a 1/25 version so I know what you went thru...... What do you mean by ''flip-flop paint''? Are the machine guns removable or do they have some kind of springs system under them so you can hide them inside the car? I really like the exhaust tips.....


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

f1steph said:


> ...What do you mean by ''flip-flop paint''?...


It didn't show up on the big screen as well as they had hoped, but the '89 Batmobile was coated with pearlescent acrylic laquers that would change color (slightly) and exhibit hues of blues and greens depending upon the lighting in each scene. For whatever reason, the car was repainted gloss black for _Batman Returns_ (1992).


----------

